# Brent from Sydney



## brent258 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm Brent from Sydney. I work in television and have two fat cats called Bootsie and Cuddles who are both about 9 years old. I just started up my own cat site so it's looking very quiet at the moment.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Any pictures of your kitties :?:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Welcome Brent to you and your 2 puss-cats. They have great names  

seashell


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Brent, welcome! Your kitties do have great names!


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

As everybody says, welcome.

I'm new here but have found everybody to be wonderful. Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi, Brent from Sydney! Welcome to the Forum, and we look forward to seeing pictures of Bootsie and Cuddles.


----------



## brent258 (Oct 2, 2008)

Bootsie








Cuddles


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties  Cuddles looks like my kitty. :wink:


----------

